# Advice



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a Homelite washer I got from HD 2700 psi Honda engine. Was thinking about something better any suggestion, I wanna offer better service. I used the one I have last year and looking to upgrade this year.


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

What are you using it for? 

If you are cleaning exteriors of homes to prep for paint I wouldn't use anything less than 5 gpm. This will be a belt drive professional grade machine and likely have a V twin motor unless you build it to spec. For most exterior cleaning I use a 5.5 gpm at about 2,200 psi. My go to machine was assembled by a local pressure cleaning distributor per my specs. This is a nice machine 
http://pressureworksinc.com/gas-belt-v-pressure-washer2.html. but more pressure than I like to use all day.


----------

